# On Demand Error - Error Code/Ext. 777



## elurban3d (Dec 29, 2008)

Geting frustrated with DTV. I have my HR21/700 networked (wired connection through a router) and can download movies from OnDemand but when I go to purchase/play them an error box pops up telling me to call DTV re Extension/Eror Code 777. Four calls to DTV and they have not been able to fix. Has anyone else dealt with this?


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

elurban3d said:


> Geting frustrated with DTV. I have my HR21/700 networked (wired connection through a router) and can download movies from OnDemand but when I go to purchase/play them an error box pops up telling me to call DTV re Extension/Eror Code 777. Four calls to DTV and they have not been able to fix. Has anyone else dealt with this?


I have experienced the exact same thing. I have been on the phone with DTV countless times and NOTHING has worked. I am so frustrated with it! Have you had any luck?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe you will get an answer by asking your question in the HD DVR forum. A lot of people with HD DVR's don't read this forum as it is targeted at DirecTV Plus (SD) DVR's (R15, R16, R22, etc.)


----------

